# Gulf stream and Ga offshore ?'s



## sea trout

Hope Y'all derin great!

How far is the gulf stream from the Georgia coast?
How come we really don't see much on this forum of trips to gulf stream from Ga.
Is it because nobody goes much? Nobody catches anything? Or the people who go don't use this forum?

How would Y'all compare the Ga snapper banks and live bottoms and publicly known gps coordinates around these areas with Florida offshore fishin or offshore fishin the from the Carolina's?

Thanks for any help and knowledge!!!!!!!!!!
I've seen a few you tube video's of Georgia offshore fishin. A mahi video from the gulf stream was really impressive to me.


----------



## jasper181

I fish the stream out of coastal Georgia on a regular basis including tournaments. It is a long haul out, around 70 +/- to the south ledge from where im located. So fuel cost, boat size and length of trip deter a lot of folks from the trip. The fishing is fantastic the right time of year, dolphin, tuna, wahoo and the occasional billfish are on the menu.


----------



## sea trout

Wow thanks!!
70 miles is a looooong haul!
Is the water predictable for the ride back or not so much??
Are you a charter captain?


----------



## oldenred

The fishing can be great. Snapper banks around 40 miles offshore and gulf stream starts around 60 miles. Really depends on where you leave out of. There are some other forums that focus more on offshore fishing than this one. When I get the boat up and runnin your more than welcome to go out with me just split gas and bait.


----------



## sea trout

hey man i thought you just got that boat last year?
 Thanks for the offer! 
How much gas does your boat hold?
Thanks man!!!


----------



## oldenred

sea trout said:


> hey man i thought you just got that boat last year?
> Thanks for the offer!
> How much gas does your boat hold?
> Thanks man!!!



The new tank will hold 170 gallons but doubt I will ever burn 100 a day unless I spend all day high speed trollin for hoo's. In the middle of puttin in a new transom, stringers and fuel tank.


----------



## sea trout

Cool man thats a very nice size tank! I always like more than enough when it comes to gas and not seeing land


----------



## oldenred

sea trout said:


> Cool man thats a very nice size tank! I always like more than enough when it comes to gas and not seeing land



You and me both!


----------



## oldenred

If you got facebook check out that new group I posted up. More offshore fishing in there.


----------



## jasper181

sea trout said:


> Wow thanks!!
> 70 miles is a looooong haul!
> Is the water predictable for the ride back or not so much??
> Are you a charter captain?


 
Im not a charter captain , once upon a time I charter fished out of PCB. As far as the weather it is important to see what the forecast shows, of course it will get worse around a squall. We have had some rough days making only 12 knots or so on the way out, it makes for a looong trip.


----------



## Uptonongood

To fish the Gulfstream means leaving at zero dark thirty, running for maybe two and a half hours.  You fish for four hours, maybe five, and run two and a half hours back if seas are calm. It makes for a very long day but hit it right and the wahoo, dolphin and maybe a marlin can make it an epic trip.  Going that far, it's best to have two boats making the trip or atleast two motors on the boat.  The water color is cobalt blue, absolutel increible.  If you can, do it at least once, you won't forget it.


----------

